# Augusta, GA Smackdown



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

That's an easy target. Is there anybody else that wants to make this a challenge??


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't know if you guys are shooting the long or short side of the simms, but I shot 8 up on the long ones in Paris!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

good shootin jw...we shot the short side but with all the things being said and done while shooting it gets in your head and you wont shoot up. id be amazed if you did. we get dirty.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

CowboyJunkie said:


> good shootin jw...we shot the short side but with all the things being said and done while shooting it gets in your head and you wont shoot up. id be amazed if you did. we get dirty.


As long as there is no physical contact to the shooter or equipment, all is good.

Bring cash, I don't take checks.:shade:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

nah no physical contact. its more or less a head game when we get together. may add a few pounds of dirt to your stool ect but no damage to the shooter or shooters equipment


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> 3 Weeks away. James made it clear that he would no be dethroned in Paris. Who is going to knock him off his high horse in Augusta?


Are you talking about the Treeman Crooks? You have got to be kidding. I guess I want to get in on this now! He bought a bunch of pink arrows and I heard he was hunting with them next year. :mg:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

that be him. yeah come to think of it he said he was gonna have a bow done in pink anodized too. man that boy needs to come out of the closet.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

VeroShooter said:


> Are you talking about the Treeman Crooks? You have got to be kidding. I guess I want to get in on this now! He bought a bunch of pink arrows and I heard he was hunting with them next year. :mg:





CowboyJunkie said:


> that be him. yeah come to think of it he said he was gonna have a bow done in pink anodized too. man that boy needs to come out of the closet.


EXACTLY!!! Everybody else knows, it's just a matter of acceptance on his part.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh...poor James...the ride to Dairy Queen if I remember right, means he isn't in the closet! (Lady with the dog ring a bell???) Haha!!! Whoo-hoo!!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

James - "Show em to me ol toothless wonder" end quote


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Dairy Queen, toothless wonders, and TreeMonkey, all go together like Peas and Carrots!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> James - "Show em to me ol toothless wonder" end quote


 I seem to remember you having me pull over so you could ask that drunk for directions to the gay bar.:mg:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Oh...poor James...the ride to Dairy Queen if I remember right, means he isn't in the closet! (Lady with the dog ring a bell???) Haha!!! Whoo-hoo!!!!


 Well you would not flash me.:shade::smile:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

VeroShooter said:


> Are you talking about the Treeman Crooks? You have got to be kidding. I guess I want to get in on this now! He bought a bunch of pink arrows and I heard he was hunting with them next year. :mg:


 Now you lied to me. I was lead to beleive that pink arrows were a must at the hunting club man are you a salesman or what?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

jwshooter11 said:


> I don't know if you guys are shooting the long or short side of the simms, but I shot 8 up on the long ones in Paris!


 Forget about your 8 up and toe the line.:shade: and dont forget your crispies.If you dont know what they are let me know and I will send you a picture.I even have one that someone signed about how he likes to have his way with sheep.ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

jwshooter11 said:


> I don't know if you guys are shooting the long or short side of the simms, but I shot 8 up on the long ones in Paris!


you ride the short bus but shoot the long side?hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> I seem to remember you having me pull over so you could ask that drunk for directions to the gay bar.:mg:


now you know the only reason i asked was because you were to embarassed too.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like someone woke up a little grumpy today.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> now you know the only reason i asked was because you were to embarassed too.


ok you closet **** and not to mention sheeeeeeeeeeeeepppppppppppppppppp


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

wait wait...my crispie isnt signed "sheepy"


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> wait wait...my crispie isnt signed "sheepy"


you are right but I beleive I am 2 for 2 against you for crispies


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

loose the scope and then we shall really see


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> Well you would not flash me.:shade::smile:


Well...don't think I really needed to....hahah~


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> Well you would not flash me.:shade::smile:


Hey....you were the one that flashed the guys on the balcony at the hotel too...don't forget that!!!!:mg:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

yes he did. glad you remembered that sarah. least he didnt drop his drawers like gainsville


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh but somebody else did this time for payback while we passed them on the highway!!!! That will go unmentioned...Mike!! hahaha


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Forget about your 8 up and toe the line.:shade: and dont forget your crispies.If you dont know what they are let me know and I will send you a picture.I even have one that someone signed about how he likes to have his way with sheep.ukey:ukey:ukey:


Don't be hatin on sheep...


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Well. well. well. Don't think he is hatin on the sheep.....


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Hey....you were the one that flashed the guys on the balcony at the hotel too...don't forget that!!!!:mg:


Yes and I did it sticking up for your respect.:shade:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I dunno about all that, thats going on. But I sure did here some ''''strange'''noises in the rooms above me out there in Paris......... LOL


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> Forget about your 8 up and toe the line.:shade: and dont forget your crispies.If you dont know what they are let me know and I will send you a picture.I even have one that someone signed about how he likes to have his way with sheep.ukey:ukey:ukey:


Whenever you're ready to lose big guy!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

jwshooter11 said:


> Whenever you're ready to lose big guy![/QUOT
> :darkbeer:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> Yes and I did it sticking up for your respect.:shade:


I know, I know. Just giving you a hard time. Thanks for that!!! I appreciate it!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

jwshooter11 said:


> Whenever you're ready to lose big guy!



i didnt think ya was so happy with your shooting in paris , john


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

There was nothing wrong with my shooting! I had a bad experience with a clarifier!


----------



## DewayneDZ32 (Jan 18, 2009)

I guess Archery X is scared to talk smack he hasnt posted yet


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

yall gonna make this one? was hoping to see everyone in paris but only 4 showed up for it


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> that be him. yeah come to think of it he said he was gonna have a bow done in pink anodized too. man that boy needs to come out of the closet.


I got the pink bow he can borrow. I even have another one on order that might be in before Augusta.

Sarah, why didn't you put on your new hat and flash him? Might would have actually left him speechless! Course then he would have slipped on the puddle of drool and that would have been all bad!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

1DevineShooter said:


> I got the pink bow he can borrow. I even have another one on order that might be in before Augusta.
> 
> Sarah, why didn't you put on your new hat and flash him? Might would have actually left him speechless! Course then he would have slipped on the puddle of drool and that would have been all bad!


no chance of leaving me speechless and Sarah knows that.If I would have been speechless saturday night would have not been as much fun.:shade:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> no chance of leaving me speechless and Sarah knows that.If I would have been speechless saturday night would have not been as much fun.:shade:


amen to that. even tho i ended up on the wrong end of a bad joke. but our night still wasnt as exciting as seth's lmfao ukey:.by the way aint you supposed to be working.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> amen to that. even tho i ended up on the wrong end of a bad joke. but our night still wasnt as exciting as seth's lmfao ukey:.by the way aint you supposed to be working.


you got that rightukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:
work on thats right,lol


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

i believe someone would have had to die


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> amen to that. even tho i ended up on the wrong end of a bad joke. but our night still wasnt as exciting as seth's lmfao ukey:.by the way aint you supposed to be working.[/QUOTE
> that info gives me nightmares.:mg:ukey:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

you gonna start counting sheep at night to sleep?


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

I missed too muchukey: What time did yall shoot the simms in Paris? I would've called you James... but i was too scared to take a bunch of strangers money:shade:

I wont be in Augusta... Maybe London, but for sure Metropolis and most likely the classic.

Derek


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> I missed too muchukey: What time did yall shoot the simms in Paris? I would've called you James... but i was too scared to take a bunch of strangers money:shade:
> 
> I wont be in Augusta... Maybe London, but for sure Metropolis and most likely the classic.
> 
> Derek


430 friday all you had to do was listen for everyone talking about the sheep.:mg:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

and look for bottles of woody's arrow lube to be tossed aorund and a lot of "bahhhinnnnnnn"


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Lol! We were wore out from the 11hr trip there and went to the hotel at 3. No sheep there tho!

derek


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> loose the scope and then we shall really see


I am going to bring a bow with pins just for you. That round will be for the :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

What other shoots are you guys gonna be at?

Derek


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> I am going to bring a bow with pins just for you. That round will be for the :darkbeer::darkbeer:


bring it on


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> What other shoots are you guys gonna be at?
> 
> Derek


possibly Rome GA next weekend
Augusta
London
Metro
Classic
possibly IBO worlds


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

3d season isnt lasting long enough


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> 3d season isnt lasting long enough


never does but at least this year I have property to shoot some hogs.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah and your offer still stand for the trip up there?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> yeah and your offer still stand for the trip up there?


yes


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Sheep, Hogs and ****'s any other barn yard buddies you guys taken to GA. The next thread you guys will start is pimp my calf.

Treeman see you in GA


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

EROS said:


> Sheep, Hogs and ****'s any other barn yard buddies you guys taken to GA. The next thread you guys will start is pimp my calf.
> 
> Treeman see you in GA


We will save a spot on the sims for you. friday 430:darkbeer:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

and NOOOOOOOO blow up sheep for crying out loud


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

What about a blow up butt to put in the bed?!!! hahahahahah


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ukey: nope my woman will be with me in augusta


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

hahaha...that is just too gross....can't believe he would even think of doing that! Ok...enough of that...bad picture. Lets not go there anymore!!! hahahahahahah


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

good way to loose your breakfast, lunch and dinner from the previous 2 days lmfao!


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> We will save a spot on the sims for you. friday 430:darkbeer:


Driving down on Friday I will try to make the 430 sims


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I always shoot the Pro/Am. Ya'll think it will be over in time?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

jwshooter11 said:


> I always shoot the Pro/Am. Ya'll think it will be over in time?


plenty of time


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah there is a good 1-2 hour break between team shoot and sims


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> I missed too muchukey: What time did yall shoot the simms in Paris? I would've called you James... but i was too scared to take a bunch of strangers money:shade:
> 
> I wont be in Augusta... Maybe London, but for sure Metropolis and most likely the classic.
> 
> Derek


You would never have thought a simple trip to DQ would be so eventful.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> ukey: nope my woman will be with me in augusta


cool someone new to harrass.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> ukey: nope my woman will be with me in augusta


didnt you tell before that she was your sister


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

noooooooo shes my cousins sisters friends sisters' cousin from north carolina


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> noooooooo shes my cousins sisters friends sisters' cousin from north carolina


I knew she looked familar.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> You would never have thought a simple trip to DQ would be so eventful.


It wasn't just a simple trip to DQ...it was the whole weekend. Getting body slammed on the bed:box:, "happy Birthday" @ chillis!!! ccasion15: ,the full moon on the interstate:moon:, oh, I could go on and on...lets just say there is never a moment that is dull or boring when we are all around each other! :teeth: We have a blast!!!!!:chortle::grouphug:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

group hug group hug!!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> It wasn't just a simple trip to DQ...it was the whole weekend. Getting body slammed on the bed:box:, "happy Birthday" @ chillis!!! ccasion15: ,the full moon on the interstate:moon:, oh, I could go on and on...lets just say there is never a moment that is dull or boring when we are all around each other! :teeth: We have a blast!!!!!:chortle::grouphug:


you got that right. There will be retaliation for the birthday deal.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Let's get this back up front.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

So...Who all's going to Augusta?


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hmmm....lets see.....

Me, William, Mike, James, Butch and Brian....

Who else????


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll be there!!

New bow making it's ASA debut!!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

i'll be there....and this time ill be on the top floor so i dont hear all that wild crazyness above me..... lol


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

tim that was ALL SARAH AND WILLIAM AND MIKE, James Butch and I were behaved.Lol


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> tim that was ALL SARAH AND WILLIAM AND MIKE, James Butch and I were behaved.Lol


Dang you make it sound so bad....:angel4:I behave:angel:...its the guys!!!! haha!!!!

James body slammed me on the bed so he was involved in it as well. 

We all behaved...we just make sure we all have a good time and fun!!!!!

:wav::set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Dang you make it sound so bad....:angel4:I behave:angel:...its the guys!!!! haha!!!!
> 
> James body slammed me on the bed so he was involved in it as well.
> 
> ...


 actually I dont know what Tim is talking about cause I thought everyone was sleeping early that night.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yah we were all in the bed by 10 at the latest that one night...and then the next we were pretty close to that again!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Yah we were all in the bed by 10 at the latest that one night...and then the next we were pretty close to that again!


all the fun wore us out/:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

seeing that 3 woman will be with us in Augusta I need to get us started on jello wrestling/:mg:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

3 women?

sarah, my gal and who else?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

my pimp baby,lol


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

oh hell...dude you need to return someones phone call
lol


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> oh hell...dude you need to return someones phone call
> lol


then call when normal people are awake from 9pm - 9 am


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

lmao good point


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

You are the weakest bunch of smack talkers I know.:thumbs_do


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

thats only becuase we dont wanna hurt your feelings there little buddy. i hate seeing a grown woman cry











ooops you are a man. forgot. had to find that pic of you without the wig, dress, and sheep on.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> thats only becuase we dont wanna hurt your feelings there little buddy. i hate seeing a grown woman cry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you want to talk about hurt feelings how is your shooting:wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

youll find out in augusta won't you. remeber im coming with a whole new set up and i assure you its driving tacks right now. and if i remember correctly my shooting is a heck of a lot better than someone that has shot with us previously so least i aint THE weakest link.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

driving tacks??????????????? so you are saying you are one of those carpenters that bend over more nails than they actually drive in.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah for added strength and appeal. bend em over kind like you do those corsican rams on the tourney trail, fast, and hope noone sees


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I got bad news guys! My Sergeant changed all of the schedules around and with the shift I got put on, I lost my time off for Augusta so I guess I won't be there!:angry: I tried everything to get through to him, I yelled, screamed and jumped up and down but to no avail! Maybe in London!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

well that sucks. tell your seargent hes a party pooper and if he has any lip come to bama. lol...hope to see you/shoot with you in london


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> well that sucks. tell your seargent hes a party pooper and if he has any lip come to bama. lol...hope to see you/shoot with you in london[/QUOTE
> and who in Bama is going to do anything about.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

jwshooter11 said:


> I got bad news guys! My Sergeant changed all of the schedules around and with the shift I got put on, I lost my time off for Augusta so I guess I won't be there!:angry: I tried everything to get through to him, I yelled, screamed and jumped up and down but to no avail! Maybe in London!


that sucks. You will have to let m know some weekend and I will make a road trip to WV so we can shoot together if you want.Hope to see you in London.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> CowboyJunkie said:
> 
> 
> > well that sucks. tell your seargent hes a party pooper and if he has any lip come to bama. lol...hope to see you/shoot with you in london[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> youll find out in augusta won't you. remeber im coming with a whole new set up and i assure you its driving tacks right now. *and if i remember correctly my shooting is a heck of a lot better than someone that has shot with us previously so least i aint THE weakest link*.


Thanks for the comment Spanky......You're supportiveness is unparalleled.

A whole new setup, huh?

I can't even afford to get my Reezen out of the shop...Looks like I'll be having to shoot that "wonderfully-amazing shooting" 82nd Airborne again... :angry:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

um yeah DA, remember i traded the s2 for the dren LD...thats the new set up. and as far as supportiveness this is the smackdown page. no comments are to be taken personally as the pure reason behind this thread is to bash others shooting abilities for the mental aspect of the game.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> You are the weakest bunch of smack talkers I know.:thumbs_do


I said all I needed to say.

But as a reminder, Bring cash, I don't take checks!!!:wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

spoon, also james is to sign ALL crispies in GOLD or SILVER sharpie...so have one with you, if not i will have an extra im sure.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah...Well, Smackdown is not to mock the performance of another shooter due to difficult equipment issues.

My shooting abilities are WAY better than I have been shooting at the tourneys with that GD Bowtech!!! I truly hate that bow & the fact that I'm so broke I can't even afford to pay attention...

Well, you also didn't say u were shooting an Axcel AX3000...When did that happen? Are u jumping classes and shooting scopes?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

when i win out of this class yes. only reason i got this is the fact that i sold my connie and got this sight at a GREAT price. ill pm you the details.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

CowboyJunkie said:


> spoon, also james is to sign ALL crispies in GOLD or SILVER sharpie...so have one with you, if not i will have an extra im sure.


Cool. Another color to add to my TreeMonkey Crispie Collection.:mg:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

hm how many have you got off of him?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I just wish I had the money to get all the new crap I need....Like my new bow, arrows, sight, etc...

It's not lookin like that's not gonna happen before 3D season ends......Might as well stick it out with that GD Bowtech...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

CowboyJunkie said:


> hm how many have you got off of him?


3 or 4. Can't remember right off.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

MudRunner2005 said:


> I just wish I had the money to get all the new crap I need....Like my new bow, arrows, sight, etc...
> 
> It's not lookin like that's not gonna happen before 3D season ends......Might as well stick it out with that GD Bowtech...


It's not all your fault. Friends don't let Friends shoot Bowtech.

Ain't that right James!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

MudRunner2005 said:


> I just wish I had the money to get all the new crap I need....Like my new bow, arrows, sight, etc...
> 
> It's not lookin like that's not gonna happen before 3D season ends......Might as well stick it out with that GD Bowtech...


still dont see an add where your selling the "GD bowtech" that was gods gifts to bows 6 months ago...fix the archer not the equipment. speaking of equipment did you get it checked out to make sure you didnt screw anything up when you sent your release thru it?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> still dont see an add where your selling the "GD bowtech" that was gods gifts to bows 6 months ago...fix the archer not the equipment. speaking of equipment did you get it checked out to make sure you didnt screw anything up when you sent your release thru it?


Nope...Never got it checked out...Just want to sell it "as is"...I think the only thing it messed up was my pride when it happened...

I was kinda leaning on getting the Reezen out by the time Augusta came around...and folks aint gonna help me out with bow b/c right now they're both going through some kind of BS-pissy-***** crap where they're all gung-ho about me spending my own money....Gee, I haven't been doing that at all (hotels, food, entry fee's, living expenses - both tourneys and everyday life, truck payment, insurance, diesel fuel....and so on).......Hmmm, that might be why I DON'T HAVE ANY...But I guess they don't think about that???


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

have no clue dude. sure could have used your help clearing storm damage friday night tho. was out till almost 2:30 clearing roads down here by the house. now im waiitng on my 6 month check hehehe...should be close to 2300...just enough to pay you off and get a new rig set up for hunting season


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds like a plan.

Nobody called...Would've been glad to help. Just like after katrina and the one before that. I CAN shoot splinters accurately...from a chiansaw......LOL

You know that fact.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

burned up 3 chains and a bar on my husq and then ate thru another chain on my stihl


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Stihl is my brand of choice. Prefferably a MS390 (commercial grade w/ 24" bar).

I also like the older Husky 55-Rancher.

Get you a Stihl Farm-Tough bar for your Husky...It has the titanium-tipped sprokets so you won't burn it up as quickly.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

husky is a 455 rancher with farm boss 20" bar but my stihl is a older ms460 magnum with 26" bar


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice...You can't kill a Stihl.

MS460 is a biggin.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

and a beast to boot...and whoever told you the ms390 magnum was a commerical saw lied to ya bro...its a mid-to moderate use saw...the ms460 magnum is a pro saw


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Some dude said that a MS390 was first step in commercial...but is still classified as moderate use.

In other words it's classified as moderate/household use...But can still handle the riggors of commercial if so tested...

That's just what he said...

I know what the MS460 is...It IS a beast.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ms390 is still a great saw. will do just about anything needed and not bow down to much. i went with the 460 cause i could get it for $75 more than the 390 with any bar configuration i wanted and it will handle ANYHTINg...wish i had the 880 with a 42" bar...but i aint dropping 1200 on a saw either...$650 was more than enough


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

All this chainsaw talk you guys must be planning on lobbing a few arrows into the Ft. Gordon pines.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

no not planning on it. not saying it wont happen tho...lol no we got hit by tornadoes friday night and had piles of trees down here


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

CowboyJunkie said:


> no not planning on it. not saying it wont happen tho...lol no we got hit by tornadoes friday night and had piles of trees down here


Yeah that storm lost a little bit of punch once it got here but there were lots of communities East of me that got it pretty bad as well.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah this was a f2, swept between 10 homes and did damage to multiple others.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

So...Back to smackdown...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

OOhhh with those two its not ""IF"" they are going to launch into the trees....it's WHO is going to first


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Whichever of them does it...they just might cry about it!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> OOhhh with those two its not ""IF"" they are going to launch into the trees....it's WHO is going to first


Here you go
What does Cowboychuckie and Mudeater on an archery range add up to?















Job security for arrow manufacuters.:wink:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

*wwahhhoo*



treeman65 said:


> Here you go
> What does Cowboychuckie and Mudeater on an archery range add up to?
> 
> 
> ...




Hey I need that job security LOL 
I know where they can get some great arrows too.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> Hey I need that job security LOL
> I know where they can get some great arrows too.


 I need to talk Mike into sponsoring the smackdown or just pu me on comission.:wink: The more people that I talk into shooting trees the higher his sales are.


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

What the heck is a smackdown


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

its were you step up to the stake and take as much crap as you came and talk it back if you have it.When it is done you sign a crispy (dollar bill) over to me.:wink:
It takes place on the sims range and anything goes as long as you dont touch the shooter or his bow.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Baaaaaaah! Baaaaaah!

It's okay, nobody freak out, CJ just left his new girl over here.....LOL


Oh, and if you think you're man enough to step up to the plate...Feel free to come and join us.

And James and Tim...I don't lose arrows accidentally....If I never lost an arrow, how could I justify buying new ones??? LOL

It's all part of my plan...Hahaha

Hey James, did u get my message? We still cool?

And I like that new nickname..."Mudeater"...Sounds like my younger days of sitting in the yard making "mud-pies"...mmm, mmm!!! Damn I love me a good mud-pie...

Hahaha


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> OOhhh with those two its not ""IF"" they are going to launch into the trees....it's WHO is going to first


Now that just aint true. i lost no arrows in hattiesburg. in paris i lost 4. 3 walked off from practice bags and 1 got taken out in the team shoot by another arrow. totally out of my hands. at least i wasnt the guy in 2nd round, on the stake next to me, that shot his arrow and release at the same time. now that was a racket to hear. hahahaha.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Now that just aint true. i lost no arrows in hattiesburg. in paris i lost 4. 3 walked off from practice bags and 1 got taken out in the team shoot by another arrow. totally out of my hands. at least i wasnt the guy in 2nd round, on the stake next to me, that shot his arrow and release at the same time. now that was a racket to hear. hahahaha.


Funny...

One word of advice..."Don't get Woody's on your hand when you shoot a T-Handle release."

Also, the dang-thing still looks great, and works as good as new! Tough little buggers ain't they?

Gotta love a TRU Ball Chappy Boss.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Funny...
> 
> One word of advice..."Don't get Woody's on your hand when you shoot a T-Handle release."
> 
> ...


If you read the bottle of woodys it is supposed to be used pn arrow shaft. It is not supposed used like the ky that use on your sheep.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well......My bad!

It did say "Lube" on it.........


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> If you read the bottle of woodys it is supposed to be used pn arrow shaft. It is not supposed used like the ky that use on your sheep.



Well it didn't take long to get to the barn yard once again. James keep the woodys away from the pigs I heard they squeal Thats what a little birdie told me


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

EROS said:


> Well it didn't take long to get to the barn yard once again. James keep the woodys away from the pigs I heard they squeal Thats what a little birdie told me


 So you found out about Bo Bob and all this time I thought I was the only one he told.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

EROS said:


> Well it didn't take long to get to the barn yard once again. James keep the woodys away from the pigs I heard they squeal Thats what a little birdie told me


That they do.

And if you're not careful you'll see James walkin up to one of those corsican rams saying, "You got a purty mouth..."

That's when u run!

LOL


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> its were you step up to the stake and take as much crap as you came and talk it back if you have it.When it is done you sign a crispy (dollar bill) over to me.:wink:
> It takes place on the sims range and anything goes as long as you dont touch the shooter or his bow.


Oh so very close there Monkey. Oh so close. 

Everybody that participates has to sign a crispie over to me not the Monkey.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

MudRunner2005 said:


> That they do.
> 
> And if you're not careful you'll see James walkin up to one of those corsican rams saying, "You got a purty mouth..."
> 
> ...


Hopefully they'll take the horns off the Bedded Buck. You don't want to know what he does to it.:mg:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Hopefully they'll take the horns off the Bedded Buck. You don't want to know what he does to it.:mg:


You're right...I don't...:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> That they do.
> 
> And if you're not careful you'll see James walkin up to one of those corsican rams saying, "You got a purty mouth..."
> 
> ...


actuallly we all run once you draw your bow back cause you never which way you will sling an arrow.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

That's true, as well.

Hey James, you don't know anyone who can hook me up with a Drenalin LD 27.5" cam, do you?

Found a DLD locally, but it has a 29" cam...For the deal, I can't really pass it up, but I need a 27.5" DL cam for DLD I think for an original LD cam it's a "D.5".

Anybody have one for sale?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

man quit trying to be like mike...errrr me...either way...lmfao


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Look dude...I need every advantage i can...I can't practice 3-4 days a week like u do. Of course if I have another week at work like I did this week, I'll probably be right there with ya. LOL

Which Mike? Preacher-Man Mike? You think he'd have a 27.5" cam for LD???


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> man quit trying to be like mike...errrr me...either way...lmfao


what are you talking about crackhead?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> That's true, as well.
> 
> Hey James, you don't know anyone who can hook me up with a Drenalin LD 27.5" cam, do you?
> 
> ...


no I dont. just twist the strings up,lollllllllllll:tongue:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Funny...How bout....No! LOL

i don't think I could twist it from a 29" to a 27.5"....

If I did, it would shatter the limbs by the time i got it pulled halfway back...LOL

Do u think your buddy Mike who shoots for Team Mathews could possibly hook me up with one?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> what are you talking about crackhead?



now that i got a DLD he wants one...lol...thinks it will make his shooting better...AGAIN...FIX THE ARCHER NOT THE EQUIPMENT


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Funny...How bout....No! LOL
> 
> i don't think I could twist it from a 29" to a 27.5"....
> 
> ...


just short string it...put a 1 1/2" shorter string on it and boom theres your 27.5" draw and it will change your let off too,and cam timing...but thats all ok


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> now that i got a DLD he wants one...lol...thinks it will make his shooting better...AGAIN...FIX THE ARCHER NOT THE EQUIPMENT


but the question is will you girls make the smackdown a challenge this time?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> just short string it...put a 1 1/2" shorter string on it and boom theres your 27.5" draw and it will change your let off too,and cam timing...but thats all ok


glad you dont work on my bowsukey:ukey:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

aint much worse than having one of these super tuners twist the cable up to get you 6 more pounds of draw throws bow all out of spec and gains you an amazing 12 fps...lol


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> now that i got a DLD he wants one...lol...thinks it will make his shooting better...AGAIN...FIX THE ARCHER NOT THE EQUIPMENT


that's not an entirely true statement. Even Rick agrees that a DLD would be a much better choice for me for 3D shooting...Because an 82nd Airborne is NOT a 3D bow...It's a hunting bow. I understand that u can use a DLD for hunting...but it was actually designed to shoot 3D with. The regualr Drenalin was designed for hunting.

It's not that I want to copy anybody...But from now on...i'm listening to Rick's suggestions...That way I never have another "BowTech Incident".


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> that's not an entirely true statement. Even Rick agrees that a DLD would be a much better choice for me for 3D shooting...Because an 82nd Airborne is NOT a 3D bow...It's a hunting bow. I understand that u can use a DLD for hunting...but it was actually designed to shoot 3D with. The regualr Drenalin was designed for hunting.
> 
> It's not that I want to copy anybody...But from now on...i'm listening to Rick's suggestions...That way I never have another "BowTech Incident".


actually it comes down to what works for you.There are plenty of people that shoot the 82nd great for 3d and those that are not comfortable with it.
I have shot the LD and would never own one just because it is so spongy.
I personally think you need a bow with at 7'' bh and 37 ata to help you out.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah it most deffinately will not be a bow to shoot back tension with as i found out today. way to spongy on the wall..now id imagine dropping down to a 65% LO cam would help it a lot.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> actually it comes down to what works for you.There are plenty of people that shoot the 82nd great for 3d and those that are not comfortable with it.
> I have shot the LD and would never own one just because it is so spongy.
> I personally think you need a bow with at 7'' bh and 37 ata to help you out.


That sounds exactly like a DLD...7" BH and 37" ATA.

Spongy is not my concern at this point...accuracy is my concern...Less torque, more 12's and 14's...

And what do u mean by the term "spongy"...Everyone has their own interpretations...What didn't u like about it?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> That sounds exactly like a DLD...7" BH and 37" ATA.
> 
> Spongy is not my concern at this point...accuracy is my concern...Less torque, more 12's and 14's...
> 
> And what do u mean by the term "spongy"...Everyone has their own interpretations...What didn't u like about it?


I mean the the bow sucks at full draw there is not a solid wall.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> yeah it most deffinately will not be a bow to shoot back tension with as i found out today. way to spongy on the wall..now id imagine dropping down to a 65% LO cam would help it a lot.


i shot one with 65% letoff and it did not feel solid either.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> i shot one with 65% letoff and it did not feel solid either.


Hmmm...Is there nothing that can be done to eleminate this issue? I wonder about the cam...I wonder if there was any way to retrofit a Reezen cam on that bad-boy...

I know, I know...Just brainstorming outloud...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

you brainstorming is one ugly picture.I also am letting you know that I am bringing 7 more reasons why you cant beat me on the smackdown.:tongue:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> you brainstorming is one ugly picture.I also am letting you know that I am bringing 7 more reasons why you cant beat me on the smackdown.:tongue:


huh?

What, did u buy a Reezen 7.0 or something?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

MudRunner2005 said:


> huh?
> 
> What, did u buy a Reezen 7.0 or something?


I'll spill it for him. He bought an Apex7. He finally gets away from Blowtech and now he can't buy enough Mathews bows.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I'll spill it for him. He bought an Apex7. He finally gets away from Blowtech and now he can't buy enough Mathews bows.


He bought a Apex 4+3???

I thought he was SO impressed with his Prestige...And wouldn't get rid of it no matter what! LOL

That's ok, I just had my dealer put my new DLD on hold until my new 27.5" cam comes in from Mathews...

Anbody need a brand new DLD 29" cam (28" Dren)??? Never been shot... $65 TYD. PM me.

Shooters beware...I'm going with a completely new setup...

Possibly a new sight...Well, let me rephrase that...Hopefully a new sight...


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

still need to learn to shoot first


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

and if it takes them anything like it did to get my cam in, it wont be ready by augusta


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Talked with Mike Bundy at Mathews and he said that he could make sure my cam would be in as quickly as possible.

Also...i'm really gettin sick of the "you can't shoot", and "you need to fix the archer, not the equipment", and crap like that...

It's not my fault that I have to work all day everyday, and don't get time to practice very much...

Most of the time, by the time I get off work, drive home, get my bow, and drive somewhere to shoot, they're closed...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> huh?
> 
> What, did u buy a Reezen 7.0 or something?


not a freakn chance ukey:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> I'll spill it for him. He bought an Apex7. He finally gets away from Blowtech and now he can't buy enough Mathews bows.


you need to :zip:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Talked with Mike Bundy at Mathews and he said that he could make sure my cam would be in as quickly as possible.
> 
> Also...i'm really gettin sick of the "you can't shoot", and "you need to fix the archer, not the equipment", and crap like that...
> 
> ...


priorities boyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. There is always time to shoot. I am averaging 60 a week and still try to shoot every day.I dont get another day off until next thursday and that is only cause I took a vacation day.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> priorities boyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. There is always time to shoot. I am averaging 60 a week and still try to shoot every day.I dont get another day off until next thursday and that is only cause I took a vacation day.


Yeah, I know...but those types of comments are degrading especially if someone that doesn't know me reads them. They make me look bad.

Also, I though friends were supposed to be supportive and helpful, not repeating the same lines that are insinuating that I'm "beating a dead horse". By continuing to pick up a bow and go to tourneys...

James...check your PM's...I have a question about arrow suggestions...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Yeah, I know...but those types of comments are degrading especially if someone that doesn't know me reads them. They make me look bad.
> 
> Also, I though friends were supposed to be supportive and helpful, not repeating the same lines that are insinuating that I'm "beating a dead horse". By continuing to pick up a bow and go to tourneys...
> 
> James...check your PM's...I have a question about arrow suggestions...


nothing should be insulting in the smackdown thread.:tongue:
I will go for clean sweep again in Augusta that will make me 3-0 for the smackdown this year.:wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

for the love of god cry to someone else. this is the smackdown page where we do degrade each other. its all in fun. i just find it really funny that ive been telling you the same thing for months and your just now listening to me. also heard rick got on your ***** last night about the same things i have been. maybe if you would take into consideration what other people had to say instead of arguing with him like you did last night people would be more willing to help you.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I didn't argue with anybody last night...

I asked him his opinions, and he gave them to me.

Nobody argued.

BTW, how is tomorrow working? Am I meeting up with you? Are you meeting me? What time does it start? Do you just want to meet at Rick's? etc......

I need details.

I know it's the smackdown page...Insult my shooting, not my abilities.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

:set1_punch::banana::elf_moon::RockOn::moon:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> :set1_punch::banana::elf_moon::RockOn::moon:


Okay............

Now did u get my PM?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Okay............
> 
> Now did u get my PM?


No i didnt get any pm.......was i suppose to..... sniffle nobody loves me lol


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> No i didnt get any pm.......was i suppose to..... sniffle nobody loves me lol


Funny Tim...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> No i didnt get any pm.......was i suppose to..... sniffle nobody loves me lol


so you ready for Augusta?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Ready as i'll ever be.....im still playing around with fletching styles im on target 1....you?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Okay............
> 
> Now did u get my PM?


hey now..if any of those g/f have any sisters....bring her LOL im on a hunt


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> Ready as i'll ever be.....im still playing around with fletching styles im on target 1....you?[/QUOT
> i have shot much since TX cause of work being so crazy.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> bhtr3d said:
> 
> 
> > Ready as i'll ever be.....im still playing around with fletching styles im on target 1....you?[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> bhtr3d said:
> 
> 
> > Ready as i'll ever be.....im still playing around with fletching styles im on target 1....you?[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

good luck tim shoot straight


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> good luck tim shoot straight


 what do you know about shotting straight?:tongue:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> what do you know about shotting straight?:tongue:


wow!

But I don't think he knows anything about "shotting" straght...

Lol


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> wow!
> 
> But I don't think he knows anything about "shotting" straght...
> 
> Lol


you try to drive and type knucklehead


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

then again please dont cause I know how hard it is for you to do 2 things at once.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

hey its on now... i am bringing a corssbow with 1 pin the the smackdown. now whatcha gonna do!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> hey its on now... i am bringing a corssbow with 1 pin the the smackdown. now whatcha gonna do!


Never said you couldn't....

I believe he said before..."Shoot what you brung"...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> hey its on now... i am bringing a corssbow with 1 pin the the smackdown. now whatcha gonna do!


Like that would help you seeing that you shake worse than a crackhead going thru withdrawls.:dancing::dancing::lol3:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Like that would help you seeing that you shake worse than a crackhead going thru withdrawls.:dancing::dancing::lol3:


No...That would be me...


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

dammmmmmmmmm dude that was supposed to stay on the dl....by the way man yo g/f from paris , the one with the monkey titties and the missing teeth walking the dog brought your order by last night. lol.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> dammmmmmmmmm dude that was supposed to stay on the dl....by the way man yo g/f from paris , the one with the monkey titties and the missing teeth walking the dog brought your order by last night. lol.


speaking of g/f now that yours is going does that me we wont have to deal with you begging to go to gay bars/ukey:ukey:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know...but it does leave me to drive all the way to Augusta by myself...Probably not gonna be making it if that's the scenario... I ain't driving for 6 hours by myself, to pay for a hotel room by myself, and shoot and walk around by myself, then drive back...That's gonna cost me WAY too much money...

Anybody got any suggestions???

James, Butch, yall need a 3rd roomie?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> I don't know...but it does leave me to drive all the way to Augusta by myself...Probably not gonna be making it if that's the scenario... I ain't driving for 6 hours by myself, to pay for a hotel room by myself, and shoot and walk around by myself, then drive back...That's gonna cost me WAY too much money...
> 
> Anybody got any suggestions???
> 
> James, Butch, yall need a 3rd roomie?


sorry not this time I believe we got 4 going now.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

So does Spanky...This sucks.

Guess what, that leaves me with a room to myself...I'd rather sleep in my truck out front, than pay $70 for a room per night...I don't have that kinda money...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> nothing should be insulting in the smackdown thread.:tongue:
> I will go for clean sweep again in Augusta that will make me 3-0 for the smackdown this year.:wink:


You better wake up!!!

The best you'll be after Augusta is 2-1. You better stick to fixin cable.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm still not sure if I'm going to Augusta now, or not...

If I can't find someone to split the room and fuel with, I probably won't be going...

I sure hope my LD cam comes in soon, so I can get to shooting.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

so is mike bundy putting you on mathews staff?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> so is mike bundy putting you on mathews staff?


What?

I wish! But that'll never happen...

What makes you think that? Mike isn't even in charge of that department. Someone else is.

At least, that's what he told me, when I talked with him Friday morning.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah i know you did. He called rick up and chewed on him.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

You can crash in my room.....ya might need to sleep on the floor though if that doesnt matter....


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> You can crash in my room.....ya might need to sleep on the floor though if that doesnt matter....


Thanks Tim,

I'll see...

Right now I'm trying to figure out why everyone is trying to start crap with me, when I haven't done anything wrong...

B/c some of this nit-picking doesn't make any sense...

Spanky, if you have something like that to say that only involves local folks, please send me a PM about it before posting on the thread...


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

first off ill say what i want where i want. secondly its not like i told what was said in the post. but if i want to next time i will.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Okay...I understand that it's a free-speech forum...All I was asking was that if it was something like that...Could you please send me a PM about it to discuss it instead of on the open forum.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> You can crash in my room.....ya might need to sleep on the floor though if that doesnt matter....


Do you still have to pay if you sleep on the floor??? 
(Some of you will know what this means!!!! haha)


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Okay...I understand that it's a free-speech forum...All I was asking was that if it was something like that...Could you please send me a PM about it to discuss it instead of on the open forum.




uuuuuummmmmmm after reading these posts all week I don't think the boys hold anything back


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Okay...I understand that it's a free-speech forum...All I was asking was that if it was something like that...Could you please send me a PM about it to discuss it instead of on the open forum.




Ya know what im going to do with you two......IM gunna give ya both a baseball bat.....and letcha slug it out . LOL


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Do you still have to pay if you sleep on the floor???
> (Some of you will know what this means!!!! haha)




OOHh yea you pay alright....lol


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

EROS said:


> uuuuuummmmmmm after reading these posts all week I don't think the boys hold anything back


Yeah, I know...

I HATE drama!!!!!!

It's not about holding anything back...It's bringing personal stuff onto the thread that should be discussed in PM's or in person...

It's that lately every bit of drama has been surrounding me, even though most of it was miscommunications...

I don't understand why...I'm the most anti-drama person in the world...but lately everything's been following me around.

I just hope it all ends soon.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

been thru it myself dude it will pass.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Just relax and dont let yourself dwell into it.....and you'll be fine


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> been thru it myself dude it will pass.


I hope so...

If it doesn't stop, I'll just quit and never shoot 3D again...Mind my own business, and never bother anybody again...Since I'm apparantly good at that. LOL

I don't want to...But added stress on top of my already "oh so wonderful" shooting abilities, works to help me achieve "excellence" on the 3D course...(sarcasm)

You know what I mean?

And by the way...

I have paid everybody that I have EVER stayed with on one of these events, the full amound they have asked for!

And it was a joke, not being serious when I asked that...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

This is freakn ridiculous its supposed to be a smackdown to get everyone pumped for Augusta but instead you guys are crying over who messed their diapers first.GET OVER IT OVER GO TO A DIFFERENT POST.


Now here is the challenge for Cowboyhumper and Mudpieboy:
I will put $25 up for each round for winner to take.
round one Cowboyhumper against Sarah ($25)
round 2 Mudpieboy against Sarah ($25)
round 3 weiners of both rounds against me ($25 plus weiners of other 2 rounds put their winnings in and winner takes it all.

So scared or not


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dang....that could add up!!! I love it!!!! hahahahaha!!!!!!


Bring it on!!!!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

hmmmm...sounds like a deal....i hate to use the phrase stealing candy from a baby, but hey it is what it is. so first round is me and sarah for 25, then winner advances to final shootdown? im in


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> This is freakn ridiculous its supposed to be a smackdown to get everyone pumped for Augusta but instead you guys are crying over who messed their diapers first.GET OVER IT OVER GO TO A DIFFERENT POST.
> 
> 
> Now here is the challenge for Cowboyhumper and Mudpieboy:
> ...


This could be a possibility...but I got to get my cam in on time for me to shoot a little and get sighted in and comfy with new bow...

I hope it comes in in the next day or so...

Anyway...We'll see how it goes.

Like I said, still not 100% I'm going to Augusta...It just depends on my bow's situation being fixed first...


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

i highly doubt the cam will make it here on time. i mean it took 2 weeks to get my cam for the s2 and it was in stock as well. they ship ups ground which doesnt run on saturday or sunday and takes 4-5 days. wont have near enough time to get cam in, specs set, new arrows, shot in, and comfy by augusta. just shoot your blowtech one last time.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I hate that damn thing.

It's caused me nothing but disappointment, and LOTS of money.

I'm through with it.

There are certain times in your life, that once realized, it's best just to cut your losses.

I knew it was a poor investment, but wouldn't allow myself to realize it until it was too late.

I think I'll probably sit out Augusta...

But I'm going to go to London, Metro & The Classic.

Found really good deals for London, like hotel, flight & rental car for like $299 person.

Then all you need is food, entry and extra spending money...

What do you think?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

go right ahead. when i priced everything out for kentucky and metro i was still cheaper driving than flying. i tryed orbit, expedia, travelocity and all of them and was still $100-$125 cheaper driving.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh great...somebody is backing down......go figure!! You both got beat by a girl in Texas, whats wrong, don't want it to happen again???!!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ummm how do you figure you beat me?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Oh great...somebody is backing down......go figure!! You both got beat by a girl in Texas, whats wrong, don't want it to happen again???!!!! Hahaha!!!


That figures but I will tell you what I have so much faith in Sarah I will still put the $25 up for 1 round of Sarah beating Cowboyhumpier.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

hey im in. she actually going to come shoot it this time?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> This is freakn ridiculous its supposed to be a smackdown to get everyone pumped for Augusta but instead you guys are crying over who messed their diapers first.GET OVER IT OVER GO TO A DIFFERENT POST.
> 
> 
> Now here is the challenge for Cowboyhumper and Mudpieboy:
> ...


What's the matter?? Scared of getting your tail handed to you again?? I don't see my name anywhere. Well now that I think about it, it makes sense. That would be a lot of money for you pay me.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

I will be there this time, even if the guys won't, James will be my chaffuer back to the hotel...I am sure!!!! Or "Daddy Butch"!!! Either way, they will let me ride back with them so the guys can go if they want!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

well sounds like this will be the most costly smackdown yet. HAHAHA!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Think whatever you want...

I don't have the money, and I don't have my new bow ready yet...

Oh, but once it is...I'll be ready for ya.

I'm not shooting that BlowTech anymore though...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

:sad:


BOWHUNTER920 said:


> I will be there this time, even if the guys won't, James will be my chaffuer back to the hotel...I am sure!!!! Or "Daddy Butch"!!! Either way, they will let me ride back with them so the guys can go if they want!


anything for you.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> What's the matter?? Scared of getting your tail handed to you again?? I don't see my name anywhere. Well now that I think about it, it makes sense. That would be a lot of money for you pay me.


Its not that at all.This is something different than the smackdown and if I am putting money up to prove that Sarah can beat both of them I deserve a chance to win some of it back.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> Its not that at all.This is something different than the smackdown and if I am putting money up to prove that Sarah can beat both of them I deserve a chance to win some of it back.


I see said the blind man. I was liking the idea of making some cash. Oh well.

What side are we shooting?? Friday at 4:30. Right??


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah friday 4:30 usually shoot the short range but im thinking we need the long range for this one.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

That works for me. That's where I was supposed to be anyway.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

james told me about his issues with the "7"...id be beating a bow on someones head. lol.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

CowboyJunkie said:


> james told me about his issues with the "7"...id be beating a bow on someones head. lol.


Nothing that can't be fixed though. Just a little time, that's all. Unfortunately, he just doesn't have a bunch of it before Augusta.


Like it would matter.:embara::mg::zip:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah id still be ill tho. little things like that, even tho easily fixable should be noted before a deal is made. i bought a sight the other day and got it and the 2nd and 3rd axis screws were destroyed. had to send it off to have a new adjustment peice installed.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Absolutely!! That is why I am not a fan of buying used bows unless I can touch, see, smell, and hear them before I buy them. Just bought a used Ultra Elite. Shot it for about 3 weeks before I bought it.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

at least it was just a limb bolt tho


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Could have been much worse.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

uh huh...cracked limb, warped riser, frayed string and cable, chunk missing from cam, ect ect ect...lol...all those would be MY luck


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I know what you mean. Like I said, I tend to be ULTRA conservative when it comes to buying used stuff.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok so does everyone shoot from the girly stake??? Or everyone going to shoot from the man stakes.???


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

What is that supposed to mean!!!!!????? I could take offense to that comment.....I am the only one shoot pins so I get to step up...my max yardage is 30 anyways...you big boys can play from the boys stake...you all cheat with a big piece of glass that makes those circles bigger for your old man eyes!!!!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> What is that supposed to mean!!!!!????? I could take offense to that comment.....I am the only one shoot pins so I get to step up...my max yardage is 30 anyways...you big boys can play from the boys stake...you all cheat with a big piece of glass that makes those circles bigger for your old man eyes!!!!!



Well, shoot anywhere dont matter to me....shoot even shooting recurve, fingers, pins. its all the same to me 

But, I wont be able to be there if it's on Friday...i'll be still on the road


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I still shoot pins...For now.

Thinkin about getting an AX3000 9" rail and scope setup.

Do you think Axcell would get mad if I shot a Black Eagel 42mm scope on it? 

Or should I shoot their brand of scope? I heard they bought a scope brand, or make a scope now, or something like that...

I don't want to piss anybody off...But I want some honest opinions...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

MudRunner2005 said:


> I still shoot pins...For now.
> 
> Thinkin about getting an AX3000 9" rail and scope setup.
> 
> ...


They are not going to care what brand of scope you shoot.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> They are not going to care what brand of scope you shoot.


I was just wondering...

Because you know how some companys are about using ONLY their stuff if you're a staff-shooter for them.

I just don't want anybody to get hurt feelings and get mad at me...Seems I'm doing a good job of that lately...

Just trying to do the right thing, instead of my own thing, you know?

Or is shooting a TruBall release, and an Axcel rail good enough for them?

Cause I really want a Black Eagle scope b/c of the glass, and anti-refletion they have.

But I love the Axcel rails, as well...

That's why I ask...


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

They don't inspect every bow that is on the range...they won't even know and they don't care anyways! As long as you have something "TRU Ball" that is all that matters!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I was just making sure...

Didn't want anybody getting mad about it, ya know?

Thanks for the help guys.

Still not sure if I'm gonna be making it to Augusta...I want to...but I doubt my new DLD will be ready in time.

I definitely don't want to shoot the BT 82nd again...I don't practice enough to shoot it competitively.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

MudRunner2005 said:


> I was just wondering...
> 
> Because you know how some companys are about using ONLY their stuff if you're a staff-shooter for them.
> 
> ...



If that was the case...then everyone that competes in events would only have maybe 1 or 2 sponsors only.... Everything is an accessory ..you can pick what you want to go with.....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

MudRunner2005 said:


> I was just making sure...
> 
> Didn't want anybody getting mad about it, ya know?
> 
> ...


You shoot bow novice, right???? Just go with the bowtech bow.......Just shoot at the center of the 10..... If you do that you'll be amazed at how many of the 12 you'll get...... Better in the odds that way.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> You shoot bow novice, right???? Just go with the bowtech bow.......Just shoot at the center of the 10..... If you do that you'll be amazed at how many of the 12 you'll get...... Better in the odds that way.


You know...I have tried that...but I have this problem where I get cocky and over-confident...and start shooting for 12's and 14's...

I just haven't even practiced since Texas...I would rather wait this one out, and go to London, Metropolis & The Classic...

Plus my new setup is gonna cost me a fair bit, if I'm gonna be shooting a scoped setup...

So, I'm gonna need to save up for that.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> I was just wondering...
> 
> Because you know how some companys are about using ONLY their stuff if you're a staff-shooter for them.
> 
> ...


Axcel does not make a scope anyways.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> You shoot bow novice, right???? Just go with the bowtech bow.......Just shoot at the center of the 10..... If you do that you'll be amazed at how many of the 12 you'll get...... Better in the odds that way.


 You need to listen to this cause Tim is right. I personally feel if you where to change to a scope and add the 10 yds that you would be over your head right now.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> You need to listen to this cause Tim is right. I personally feel if you where to change to a scope and add the 10 yds that you would be over your head right now.


Shooting long-range is not a new thing for me.

I used to mess around and do that at home with my old bow.

Here is my reasoning (or wanting) to change...

I just keep having issues with my pins...Such as, blurring up and messing up on me, fiber issues, and FOV issues...which are all causing me to shoot much worse than my abilites, b/c I can't see between my pins, and stuff.

I just figured that using 1 drilled pin would allow me have a little bit better FOV...

Not that I'm blowing off anybody's input, or doubting anybody...Just wanting to know your specific reasonings as to why?

I know yall all know more than me about this stuff...That's why I ask.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

It is a change dude i assure you. Ive never been so shakey when shooting pins as i am now with this scope. the lens magnifies every little move you make. also its hard to train your eye to focus on the target and not the pin. when you do this the pin becomes a blur. seems to hover everywhere but you have to have confidence in your shot that the pin is actually where you want it. i can honestly say its a whole nother world.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

but hey if you can get off early tomorrow come by the house, i bought a morrel range bag this afternoon


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> but hey if you can get off early tomorrow come by the house, i bought a morrel range bag this afternoon


Where's all this money comin' from...LOL

I'll see, I've been having to tie friggin rebar cages all day today, and all day tomorrow, too.

I'm taking off early tomorrow. I want to shoot that scope setup.

Also, what brand of scope did u get and lens power, again?

Also, what diopter are you using for your peep? You might need a different one of those, or something?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Classic Large LC with 4x center drilled and a #2 clarifier. works perfect for 4-6x. range back was from mom and pop. said they didnt trust that rhinehart 18-1 to catch a stray arrow. lol...hmmm wonder where that come from(under the target, thru the fence with a vapor with black and orange fletchings) hmmmm?????


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Classic Large LC with 4x center drilled and a #2 clarifier. works perfect for 4-6x. range back was from mom and pop. said they didnt trust that rhinehart 18-1 to catch a stray arrow. lol...hmmm wonder where that come from(under the target, thru the fence with a vapor with black and orange fletchings) hmmmm?????


Wonder who's arrow that could be......

Well, you should thank me instead of insult me...Hahahaha

See, I told you I was good for something...

Did you get your shooting "nook" built, too?

Clarifier...That's what I mean...Not diopter...

I'm an idiot...


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

nope gonna build that in the morning then shoot till my arms fall off...its a pain going from pins to scope. but im getting better. i got my 20 yard groups down to a 2" group now...lol


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> nope gonna build that in the morning then shoot till my arms fall off...its a pain going from pins to scope. but im getting better. i got my 20 yard groups down to a 2" group now...lol


I still think I could do okay at it...

We'll see tomorrow...


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> You need to listen to this cause Tim is right. I personally feel if you where to change to a scope and add the 10 yds that you would be over your head right now.


This is how I start my days at the shoot. Drop back 15 and punt. Thinking if I shoot a 12 on the first target I'm going to pack up my stuff and leave. Then go sit at a table and drink beer tell everyone that stops by I shoot 2 up today


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Nothing that can't be fixed though. Just a little time, that's all. Unfortunately, he just doesn't have a bunch of it before Augusta.
> 
> 
> Like it would matter.:embara::mg::zip:


:darkbeer:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

EROS said:


> This is how I start my days at the shoot. Drop back 15 and punt. Thinking if I shoot a 12 on the first target I'm going to pack up my stuff and leave. Then go sit at a table and drink beer tell everyone that stops by I shoot 2 up today


In Paris I shot a 14 (on purpose) to start off my second round...Then followed by two 10's and a 12...and continued to do ok, until about the last 7, where everything went to hell...

I just can't figure out what my deal is?

Usually I shoot like crap the first round, then shoot alot better on the 2nd...Until the last few, and wind up screwing my score.

It's almost like I just start falling apart towards the end.


----------



## AlphaMale (Oct 28, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> You shoot bow novice, right???? Just go with the bowtech bow.......Just shoot at the center of the 10..... If you do that you'll be amazed at how many of the 12 you'll get...... Better in the odds that way.



Tim, 

This is simply some of the best advice I have ever heard ... shoot the 10's the 12's will come ... 

Later, 
Mike


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> You need to listen to this cause Tim is right. I personally feel if you where to change to a scope and add the 10 yds that you would be over your head right now.


These guys are right. Swapping to the scope and lens IS NOT a subtle change. Its definately something that takes time, and you probably would want to have a good bit of time to get used to it. When i switched over to an extended rail, smaller pin .010 and a 4x scope, i was definately in over my head. 

If youve ever thought you had tp, or even a hint of it, you will get it when you first start shooting the scope. It took me a few months to get used to the extra pin movement. You get used to it, and it can be done with time just like anything else, but seriously... it is not a subtle change that you will see score increases with instantly. If you are having trouble seeing your pins, I would suggest a Verifier. 

Anyways, Tru-Ball wouldnt care if you were shooting the black eagle. The black eagle is a great scope, and you really cant go wrong with it. 

Derek


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

AlphaMale said:


> Tim,
> 
> This is simply some of the best advice I have ever heard ... shoot the 10's the 12's will come ...
> 
> ...


I went with that technique in Paris Shot freaking center 10's all day lol and missed all of the 14's/12's i shot at...


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, I shot my first scope setup yesterday.. Honestly can say that I think I could be pretty darn good a little time.

Cant wait to get my setup now!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay girls. Time is running out. Only 2 days left before the Smack Around takes place.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Well, I shot my first scope setup yesterday.. Honestly can say that I think I could be pretty darn good a little time.
> 
> Cant wait to get my setup now!


:blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> :blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah:


Ask Spanky...He'll tell ya.

Don't just take my word for it, "Weeman65"...:nyah:

:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

24 hours from now I will be half way to Augusta. Looking forward to meeting some new folks and adding to my crispie collection.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

spoon sounds good. look forward to meeting you as well. but not looking forward to handing over crispies.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

CowboyJunkie said:


> spoon sounds good. look forward to meeting you as well. but not looking forward to handing over crispies.


Some things just can't be helped.:wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Some things just can't be helped.:wink:


you my friend would be correct, but id rather hand it over to someone other than james. hahaha!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

CowboyJunkie said:


> you my friend would be correct, but id rather hand it over to someone other than james. hahaha!


Since you mentioned TreeMonkey, he started this thread and has been relatively quite. Maybe he even saw the writing on the wall.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> you my friend would be correct, but id rather hand it over to someone other than james. hahaha!


Aint that the damn truth.

I'm fixin to start orderin some of my "new stuff".

Gonna call TRUBall and order my rail either today or tomorrow.

Hey, we still going shootin today?

I got approved to get off in 1.25 hours...(12:00). It's for the sake of my archery...

Also, Can you do me a HUGE favor while you're in Augusta???

Can you go up to Nunzio and get me that AEP 30" (fat) stab with all the engraving that I sit and drool over at every ASA...

This time, it's mine!

If you can get it, make sure you get me a STRAIGHT Q.D. for it, all the weights (plus 2 extras).

Also, tell Nunzio it's for a Dren LD, and that you want a V-Bar setup for it, or whatever he thinks is best for that bow with that front stab. Whatever length side-bars he thinks, etc...

Get a receipt and I'll pay you back when u get back...

Thanks


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ill see how much it is worst comes to worst ill call you and let you give hima credit card number. your talking well over $250 in that set up with v-bars, side bars and all and i dont have that kind of money going with me.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> ill see how much it is worst comes to worst ill call you and let you give hima credit card number. your talking well over $250 in that set up with v-bars, side bars and all and i dont have that kind of money going with me.


That'll work...Just do that.

Well, he told me that I could get that 30" engraved for $85.00, then $10.00 for the Q.D. The V-Bar bracket will probably be about $30.00 (standard, non-adjustable), and I will need 2 of the 10.5" side-bars (fat-shaft like front stab)...and those should run me about $130.00...plus the 2 extra weights for the front stab will be $4.00 ($2.00 ea.)

So, I should be looking about $260...

Hopefully he'll cut me some slack since I'm buying a bunch of stuff...

Be sure and ask him which back-bars he would recommend for using a 30" on a DLD before you buy the 10.5's....

I just want to make sure I'm balanced out right, you know?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah ill ask him. id imagine the 30" stab, 10" bars, and he doesnt have a fixed v-bar. all of them are adjustable and its closer to $50 for it. but ill just get a price up and call you sometime tomorrow. and yeah as soon as i get things loaded here we will shoot a bit.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

What do you mean?

Are you leaving tonight, or tomorrow morning?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

leaving at 5 am tomorrow morning


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> leaving at 5 am tomorrow morning


Gotcha...

So, what time are you expecting that we go shoot? 

R we shooting at Rick's or at your house?

Have to go by the house first, to get my bow...Just need to know when to get off?

I can get off whenever...but would prefer sooner, than later...If you know what I mean?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well if we are turning in shopping lists, I would like....

...well it will just be easier for me to give it to you when I see ya.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, the thing about it is, that my bow isn't ready yet, and even after all the stuff comes in, I won't be ready to shoot 3D with a scope probably until London, KY...

So, I'm just going to sit this one out, but I need one of those stabs and V-Bar setups for my new Dren LD...

I moving up to K45...because I'm going to be shooting a scope setup instead of pins.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Since you mentioned TreeMonkey, he started this thread and has been relatively quite. Maybe he even saw the writing on the wall.[/QUOTE
> Just the calm before the storm.
> everyone have a safe trip.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Have a safe trip everyone.....wont be getting into town till around 7/8pm 

have some beer ready when i get there.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

lmao calm before the storm huh? its nice and sunny where i am!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> lmao calm before the storm huh? its nice and sunny where i am!


Except for those faulty loops that break the serving, and send releases across a shop...

You gotta watch out for those...

Also, did u bother to get Rick to call about my release when u were up there today?

Cam still hasn't come in...Called and checked today around 3:30...


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

no i forgot all about it. if you want to bring it to me real quick i will have tru ball rebuild it for ya. i didnt even get a chance to shoot. i shot up there picked up some used cms and jetted back. been moms maid today. lol.


----------

